# Computer wiped out?



## bassmaster17327 (Apr 6, 2011)

I left my laptop connected to the internet when I went and ate dinner, when I came back I had like 20 warnings that say "write fault error" and what looks like a program that is called S.M.A.R.T Check that says I have 7 critical errors and they want me to pay to have them fixed. The program will not let me close it fully and will only minimize. It looks like everything on my computer is gone, when I click my menue nothing comes up it just has "shutdown". I shutdown and restart and the S.M.A.R.T Check pops up and at the same time my Avast pops up saying threat blocked. When I opened avast warning it had a bar at the top where I could type a website adress and that is what I did to get to the forum and it is working fine but that is the only way I can get online because all my icons and averything under "programs" is gone.

Is there anything I can do to fix my computer? I think this S.M.A.R.T Check "program is what is causing the problem and I never installed that. If I click on "fix problems" it just wants my credit card info. I do not know much about computers so any help would be grat


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Yes those are a hard one to get out.
What I would do is go into tools and do a System restore. Pick two days back in time before all this happened and that will set the computer Back In Time to before that thingy started.
Or you can try this first. Go into the control panel and pick Internet Options. All those that are checked are ok to leave them checked, and do a Clean up. History, Temp files, etc. That MAY help.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Its a type of Malware. There's a sticky above about cleaning viruses, following those will take care of it.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Try this.

Smart HDD Virus - Removal Instructions


----------

